# HILFE! ich weiß zum thema frameset nicht mehr weiter.



## Cizilia (31. März 2005)

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter:
ich will auf meiner serite ein frameset einbauen. das habe ich auch schon, mit 3spalten(rows) die 2. spalte solll sone art menüleiste werden. da ich da aber ziemlich viel drin habe und nicht will das die wörter dann aus platzmangel untereinander stehen, will ich soetwas wie auf dieser seite:
http://www.hartbolwig.de

wenn man da unten auf "KISS" und dann auf "PRESS" klickt, gibt es da auch sone art leiste.wenn man dann auf dieser leiste nach links geht, bewegen sich die wörter. 

kann mir einer sagen wie ich soetwas hinbekomme?
BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE
gruß


----------



## kurtparis (31. März 2005)

Mit Flash !
Die Site http://www.hartbolwig.de ist 100% in Flash gemacht. Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit etwas ähnliches mit Javascript zu machen. Allerdings Sites mit framesets zu machen ist vollkommen out ( machen eigentlich nur noch blutige Amateure)


----------



## Cizilia (31. März 2005)

dann bin ich halt ein blutiger amateur! ich find halt es sieht gut aus. aber kannst du mir das mit diesem flash erklären?kann ich das in meine html seite einbauen?
bitte antworte mir,der blutigen amateurin!


----------



## kurtparis (31. März 2005)

FLASH ist eine technologie und hat mit HTML (fast) nichts zu tun. Einen Flash-Film kann man natürlich in eine HTML seite einbauen. Um einen Flash-Film zu erstellen brauchst du allerdings (normalerweise) das Programm mit dem gleichen Namen...Das mit den blutige Amateuren bezog sich auf framesets (HTML)


----------



## Cizilia (31. März 2005)

und wie mach ich nun son flash film?und was für ein progamm brauch ich dafür?


----------



## kurtparis (31. März 2005)

Mit Macromedia FLASH, erlernt sich allerdings nicht in 2 Stunden !


----------



## Cizilia (31. März 2005)

kannst du mir eine internet seite dazu empfehlen, wo das alles schön LEICHT! erklärt ist? die betonung liegt auf leicht, denn ich habs nicht so mit fachbegrifen und so!=(


----------



## kurtparis (31. März 2005)

Versuch's doch mal mit Google z.B.
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=flash+mx&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de
oder
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=flash+mx+f?r+anfänger&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de
oder
http://www.tutorials.de/forum227


----------



## Cizilia (31. März 2005)

!danke Danke Danke!


----------

